# Spinning reel question



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2012)

I was purchasing a bait casting reel today and an employee in the fishing dept at Bass pro said to never reel your spinning reel with tension on it. Meaning if you are trying to land a fish you need to pull up on it, drop the rod and use the reel to retrieve the "loose" line. He said this is why I am getting line twist. Anyone heard of this, is he right?


----------



## johnlaqua (May 14, 2012)

Ive always reeled in with tension and not gotten line twist, however I have gotten line twist by spooling my reel with the line coming straight off spool....instead I spool the line on with the reel spool laying down so the line unravels off....if that makes sense, never got line twist after I started doing that, might depend on the type of line too, Im straight fluoro now.... but I'm no expert either


----------



## nimmor (May 14, 2012)

Some tips from Woo Daves on spinning tackle.
1. When spooling the line lay the spool flat below the rod and reel about 10 turns of the handle. Drop your rod tip and see if the line coils, if no keep reeling, if it coils flip the spool over and repeat. This time you sholdn't have any coils.
2. Never close the bail by turning the handle, always close the bail manually with your hand.
3. After making a cast lift you rod up a few inches to put tension on the line.
4. If you get line twist during the day cut off you lure and troll out about 50 yards of line behind you boat.
Pretty good advice. I have never heard the don't reel thing.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

nimmor said:


> Some tips from Woo Daves on spinning tackle.
> 1. When spooling the line lay the spool flat below the rod and reel about 10 turns of the handle. Drop your rod tip and see if the line coils, if no keep reeling, if it coils flip the spool over and repeat. This time you sholdn't have any coils.
> 2. Never close the bail by turning the handle, always close the bail manually with your hand.
> 3. After making a cast lift you rod up a few inches to put tension on the line.
> ...



All good advise listed above =D> Here’s one more and it maybe what the BP guy was talking about. Never reel against the drag, meaning if the fish is pulling drag hold pressure on the fish but do not reel. Once the fish stops pulling drag keep the pressure on it and reel using a pumping motion this will prevent you from getting line twist.


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> I was purchasing a bait casting reel today and an employee in the fishing dept at Bass pro said to never reel your spinning reel with tension on it. Meaning if you are trying to land a fish you need to pull up on it, drop the rod and use the reel to retrieve the "loose" line. He said this is why I am getting line twist. Anyone heard of this, is he right?



I think this is hogwash. Line twist is mostly caused by what has already been listed.

Another common cause of line twist is bait/lure that spins all the way in on a retrieve. If that happens....then I'd change bait/lure and resort to #4 in list above.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

fender66 said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > I was purchasing a bait casting reel today and an employee in the fishing dept at Bass pro said to never reel your spinning reel with tension on it. Meaning if you are trying to land a fish you need to pull up on it, drop the rod and use the reel to retrieve the "loose" line. He said this is why I am getting line twist. Anyone heard of this, is he right?
> ...



I should have stated this in my other post retrieving loose line = lost fish and it is definitely hogwash. Line must be kept tight/under pressure in order to keep the hook/s set.


----------



## earl60446 (May 14, 2012)

Your interpreting what he said wrong. He means don't try to reel in while the drag is preventing line from coming in. Every turn of the reel in this case causes a full line twist. If the drag is preventing reeling in line, do like he says, raise the rod and reel in while coming down with the rod tp prevent line twist.

He is not referring to spooling the reel with line.

Tim


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> Your interpreting what he said wrong. He means don't try to reel in while the drag is preventing line from coming in. Every turn of the reel in this case causes a full line twist. If the drag is preventing reeling in line, do like he says, raise the rod and reel in while coming down with the rod tp prevent line twist.
> 
> He is not referring to spooling the reel with line.
> 
> Tim



+1 that is what I said in my first post (do not reel against the drag)


----------



## HOUSE (May 14, 2012)

I think it has a lot to do with line stretch and line memory as well. Mono stretches and fluoro does not, so if you crank the reel on a tight line (like when it is being pulled away from you by the fish), you are wrapping very tight coils of line around your spool. The stretch of monofiliment line naturally wants to expand so it will come flying off of your reel when you go to make your next cast. I think the lack of stretch of fluorocarbon line causes it to remember the coils as it is forced onto the spool if it's packed on too tightly. Either way, I always reel my line in with "tension, but not too much pressure". I also use a swivel with any type of inline-spinner, and walk off and re-reel 50yrds of line in my driveway before I head out on a fishing trip.

Has anyone had any success with those "line conditioners" you can spray on your line?

-House


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > Your interpreting what he said wrong. He means don't try to reel in while the drag is preventing line from coming in. Every turn of the reel in this case causes a full line twist. If the drag is preventing reeling in line, do like he says, raise the rod and reel in while coming down with the rod tp prevent line twist.
> ...



Worded like this....I not only understand now, but agree.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> nimmor said:
> 
> 
> > Some tips from Woo Daves on spinning tackle.
> ...




I think this is what he meant as well


Best way to avoid line twist - use braided line with a leader! Bried does not have memory so no twist


----------



## aeviaanah (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Ive learned quit a bit by asking this question. I wasnt aware of reeling in with the drag loose. When i land fish, I usually tighten drag and pull that F*#$*er in.


----------



## J.P. (May 15, 2012)

you should set the drag pressure before fishing, and don't mess with it on the water. locking the drag could break something in your tackle, especially if you hook a really big one. 

another cause of line twist is low quality or a poorly maintained line roller (on the bail). easy enough to make sure the bearing/s are well lubed. 

+1 on not reeling when fish is taking line.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 16, 2012)

Can someone explain to me how to properly set drag?


----------



## J.P. (May 17, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Can someone explain to me how to properly set drag?



generally, the drag should be set at 1/3 of the line strength you are using. measure the force by pulling against a spring scale, or estimate by feel. take into consideration the kind of hooks, swivels and other terminal tackle that you are using. it does not take much force to straighten the factory hooks on most lures. 

some specific applications do require a locked drag, but everything should be strong enough. from the reel, rod, line, down to the terminal tackle.


----------



## nimmor (May 19, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I think it has a lot to do with line stretch and line memory as well. Mono stretches and fluoro does not, so if you crank the reel on a tight line (like when it is being pulled away from you by the fish), you are wrapping very tight coils of line around your spool. The stretch of monofiliment line naturally wants to expand so it will come flying off of your reel when you go to make your next cast. I think the lack of stretch of fluorocarbon line causes it to remember the coils as it is forced onto the spool if it's packed on too tightly. Either way, I always reel my line in with "tension, but not too much pressure". I also use a swivel with any type of inline-spinner, and walk off and re-reel 50yrds of line in my driveway before I head out on a fishing trip.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with those "line conditioners" you can spray on your line?
> 
> -House



I tried some line conditioner a few years ago and I didn''t notice any differance. I used it on my spinning reel and it got where the bail wouldn't open. I only sprayed it on the line but some must have gotten under the plate. After taking it apart and oiling it it worked again.


----------



## azekologi (Jun 25, 2012)

3rd for Hogwash.

I mostly troll for trout (and ladies 8) ) and use my brake pretty often. If you mess with the brake tension you can set it just right so if the fish pulls or darts when trying to land it it will give, but you can still reel in. I guess I also use a "pull back then reel the slack technique" quite often.

Sometimes I reel straight away with tension and have no problems. Also, when reeling in my line to check the bait, freshness, lure for tangles, I get a fair amount of tension as I use cowbells or a fender for trolling. The tension is obviously less than a fish on the line, but it's tension none-the-less. In either sitution, I've never had any problems.

Hope the advice helps. :mrgreen:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 19, 2012)

All above Good info..Have yo guys ever heard of swivels maybe I miss them Quality Swivels can help lots.. also if your Bait /lure/spoon is spinning on retrive try to stop by whatever it takes;bend /re tie /re hook/etc ...cva34


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2012)

no more line twist for me... I finally spooled up with 6# braid and use about a 4' leader of fluorocarbon... I've tried using longer leaders, but they just don't work as well for me. I've also used straight braid (even in clear water) and the fish don't seem to mind it much.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 1, 2013)

loose line ont eh spool will also allow the line to wrap up under the loose line causeing knots and birdnests when casting. The line doesnt come off in sequence, a couple of loops will come off together and tangle, leading to a knot.

As for tension, I set my tension by hand. I pull on the line to see how much tension is there. How much tension depends on the fish. I fish for Crappie and set a light tension. I will adjust the tension when I catch my first fish. I want just enough tenstion that the fish can pull back. I tighen it up when I put my pole away. Readjust every time I use the pole.


----------

